# OMG..I LOVE my Trickle Net!!!



## sidesaddlegirl (8 December 2011)

Well, my Trickle Net came the other day and I wish I had bought one long ago. 

The first night I only put hay in it (3 slices) but it as empty the next morning but I noticed that she didn't gobble down her breakfast as quick and her poos were mostly in one part of the stable on the rubber mat directly at the back where she stands to eat her hay.

With the change in temperature for the past three days, I've started mixing straw in with Hattie's hay to give her extra fibre to burn off to keep warm without extra calories (she is the weight I want her to stay) along with her slices and there has been probably about half a slice of straw and the same amount of hay left in the morning when I get there so it's been lasting all night. Before, when I double netted that amount of hay and straw, it would be all gone by the morning, now she is still nibbling it when I get there.

A surprise benefit of trickle Net, is that it's also saving me in shavings. Hattie usually poos all over the stable and tramples it in so I have to shake out the whole bed but now, because she is occupied with eating all night, she has been pooing in the same spot on the rubber mat behind her while eating from the net (I only have shavings at the back of the stables for her to lie down on and wee on). all I do now, is scoop up her poos off of the mat and scoop out where she wees so a saving with shavings!!


----------



## Goldenstar (8 December 2011)

Mine continues to be a great sucess slowing down Fatty Frank


----------



## Niddlynoo (8 December 2011)

Sorry I'm being thick - what are trickle nets? Where can I get one from as my pony seems to finish his double netted hay in about 3 hrs (and he's too fat already!)


----------



## tasteofchristmaschaos (8 December 2011)

http://www.tricklenet.co.uk/


----------



## EllenJay (8 December 2011)

£30!!! would rather triple net!


----------



## Niddlynoo (8 December 2011)

Thanks for the link


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (8 December 2011)

EllenJay said:



			£30!!! would rather triple net!
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought too but Hattie is adept at moving the holes away even with multiple netting, she can't with this.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (8 December 2011)

OK I'm convinced, shall get my fatty one for Christmas.................though have the distinct feeling she won't like it much


----------



## galaxy (8 December 2011)

sidesaddlegirl said:



			That's what I thought too but Hattie is adept at moving the holes away even with multiple netting, she can't with this.
		
Click to expand...

My girl seems good at moving her double nets to eat from the top hole....  How do you find the trickle net for that?


----------



## thatsmygirl (8 December 2011)

How much??? Rather sit and make my own


----------



## Tr0uble (8 December 2011)

I always triple net, but took the plunge and bought one to try....

I will be purchasing another next payday! Tis wonderful!


----------



## charleysummer (8 December 2011)

lol asked my dad if i could get one for christmas, he asked the price then walked off 

oh well, double small holed nets for mine.


----------



## Ali27 (8 December 2011)

They are definitely worth the money Our two greedy mares have had them two weeks now! It took them a few days to get the hang of it.  I have noticed that their beds are so much cleaner now and I take out less than a barrow of muck between them each day! I am only putting a bale of shavings into one bed and half a bale into the other bed. Last winter I was putting in double. I did a spot check one night, when I dropped yard owner's daughter off and they still had plenty of haylage left I tried the elimanet and that stretched but the trickle net seems to be much tougher!


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (8 December 2011)

galaxymisletoe said:



			My girl seems good at moving her double nets to eat from the top hole....  How do you find the trickle net for that?
		
Click to expand...

I was worried about that as the rope for the trickle net is quite thick and I couldn't get it tight enough closed. What i do now, is when I've threaded the rope through the bailing twine to tie it to the net, I tie it at the top of the net and it seems to stay shut now.


----------



## Holly Hocks (8 December 2011)

Isn't it just a haynet with very small holes?  Like a haylage net??


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (8 December 2011)

Nope, smaller and the material a lot thicker and stronger.


----------



## Goldenstar (8 December 2011)

piebaldsparkle said:



			OK I'm convinced, shall get my fatty one for Christmas.................though have the distinct feeling she won't like it much

Click to expand...

fatty Frank is not at all pleased with his ,he gets so tired of it he has been seen standing resting with haylage IN HIS NET !!!!


----------



## katherine1975 (8 December 2011)

I am getting Saffy one for Christmas, there will be a lot of disappointed ponies this year 
Just ordered one!!


----------



## Fransurrey (9 December 2011)

EllenJay said:



			£30!!! would rather triple net!
		
Click to expand...

pmsl! I liked the idea until I saw the price, too. My first words started with F and ended with Off, lol! I suppose it depends on how much hay you can get in, though, since it might pay for itself in less than a season if you find yourself putting more hay/straw in to make it last longer (guilty!).


----------



## galaxy (9 December 2011)

I gave in and ordered one this morning.  I usually double net and this morning I noticed several strands about to break.   She'll have gone through 4 haynets in 6 months!!

So hopefully will be strong as they promise as well as slow her down.

Was unimpressed with paying £4.50 postage though!!!!  Surely can't weigh that much, so I've basically bought a £35 haynet


----------



## Natch (9 December 2011)

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Haynet

Instructions above how to make your own (standard) haynet. 

My version simply involves getting everyone to cut the string on small hay/straw bales at the knot, until you have enough (10+). Knot them all together, create a spacer with a stick to be the length that you want your holes to be. (the one on wikihow says 5inches, I'd try 2 for a small holed haynet) and knot pairs. Plait 3 strands together for the top closure, and thread through the top holes. Et voila, one home made small holed haynet.


----------



## Tinseltoes (9 December 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Trickle-N..._Equipment&hash=item3a6dab1754#ht_1046wt_1344

theres one


----------



## dalidaydream (9 December 2011)

galaxymisletoe said:



			My girl seems good at moving her double nets to eat from the top hole....  How do you find the trickle net for that?
		
Click to expand...

Turn the first net upside down before you put the second one on - that way you don't get a big opening.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (9 December 2011)

How about getting some 25mm net (heavy duty golf range net) and making your own 

http://allplas.co.uk/acatalog/Cargo_Netting.html?gclid=COvCi_iw9awCFdQPfAodWiLXTw

If you scroll down they do all sorts

I got some 45mm net to line our field manger to slow the fatties down, its very stong (prob the same stuff they make hay nets out of).  25mm is £3.60 per linear meter inc vat and they do shrimp netting too.  Might give it a go during the xmas hols.


----------



## taraco (9 December 2011)

Fab idea but £35??!!


----------



## FanyDuChamp (9 December 2011)

OP- glad to hear you are happy with it. I was thinking of one for Fany my draft mare but she has a large mouth, 7inch bit and is not particularly dexterous with her mouth. Do you think, looking at yours, the holes are big enough?
Thanks
FDC


----------



## Paint Me Proud (9 December 2011)

Magicmillbrook said:



			How about getting some 25mm net (heavy duty golf range net) and making your own 

http://allplas.co.uk/acatalog/Cargo_Netting.html?gclid=COvCi_iw9awCFdQPfAodWiLXTw

If you scroll down they do all sorts

I got some 45mm net to line our field manger to slow the fatties down, its very stong (prob the same stuff they make hay nets out of).  25mm is £3.60 per linear meter inc vat and they do shrimp netting too.  Might give it a go during the xmas hols.
		
Click to expand...

wow thanks for that link.
Think i will be making my own - how hard can it be


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (9 December 2011)

RedNosedFany said:



			OP- glad to hear you are happy with it. I was thinking of one for Fany my draft mare but she has a large mouth, 7inch bit and is not particularly dexterous with her mouth. Do you think, looking at yours, the holes are big enough?
Thanks
FDC
		
Click to expand...

Not sure but I think they have tested it on drafts. Probably best to email them and ask to be sure.  The holes are little though but big enough to let ends of hay and straw through.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (9 December 2011)

I like this idea........ but they are very expensive  - yes appreciate they're brilliant but IMO very highly priced. 

If you've got two horses, like I have, then it makes the cost of buying just one trickle net for each horse totally prohibitive & unrealistic!

Have a good mind to try the golf netting idea tho'. Presumably one could always do one out of that, then enclose it with a haylage net (which would make it not only effective but cheaper too?).

Yup, brill idea: but to catch on they'll need to reduce their price for this item a bit.


----------



## xRobyn (9 December 2011)

I'm between a rock and a hard place, I think if Phil was overweight and it was summer I'd buy one, but in winter he's hungry and I don't think it's fair to make him really fight for his food, especially since I don't want him losing any weight.

He has a small holed hay net and it takes him double the time to eat than if it's just off of the ground.


----------



## thatsmygirl (9 December 2011)

I think your all bonkers!!! Those who have paid that for one anyway. 
So when you say you have hay left in the morning, it's because the horse has got a bit annoyed trying to get it out??? And given up?? Hence cleaner stable. So why not just give less hay in a small hole net. 
Iv worked it out £240 it would cost me to buy all my crew one. |o|


----------



## Sussexbythesea (9 December 2011)

thatsmygirl said:



			I think your all bonkers!!! Those who have paid that for one anyway. 
So when you say you have hay left in the morning, it's because the horse has got a bit annoyed trying to get it out??? And given up?? Hence cleaner stable. So why not just give less hay in a small hole net. 
Iv worked it out £240 it would cost me to buy all my crew one. |o|
		
Click to expand...

If it's really important that your horse doesn't put on weight but you want to ensure a steady trickle of fibre as recommended to keep a horse happy and healthy surely its a good investment? 

No more than a pair of brushing boots and if you use it everyday for several years and can feed less hay and have a horse with a healthy gut and no colic or ulcers it should pay for itself easily.


----------



## tallyho! (9 December 2011)

sussexbythesea said:



			If it's really important that your horse doesn't put on weight but you want to ensure a steady trickle of fibre as recommended to keep a horse happy and healthy surely its a good investment? 

No more than a pair of brushing boots and if you use it everyday for several years and can feed less hay and have a horse with a healthy gut and no colic or ulcers it should pay for itself easily.
		
Click to expand...

I'm SO against it, however, you do what you gotta do and I agree with your statement here... when all is said and done, it is up to the buyer!!!

I'll keep my £30 for some sherry!!! 

p.s. will wait for the copycats to manufacture one for £3.99 then I might buy one... nowt like a northerner as they say


----------



## thatsmygirl (9 December 2011)

Tallyhohoho will do the same, wait for a decent price one. 
And for now will carry on with my nets and limit  their in take with no colic in sight.


----------



## Tr0uble (9 December 2011)

Well I've had mine for a week now and my boy is actually happier for having it so in my mind it's paid for itself fo that fact alone.

My boy has problems, physical amd mental, and he is unable to regulate himself with anything, so I have to find ways to regulate him for him...this DOES do a better job than a triple netted set of normal small holed hay nets and I estimate that I have cut my boys hay consumption down by a third, yet he's having hay going through him for longer...and that's important for him as he has had ulcers in the past (but I can't truly ad lib him because he is fat, ties up on too much food, and has recently been diagnosed as insulin resistant) 

So, a third less hay per week saves me 1.5 bales of hay per week, at £3.50 per bale that's a saving of £5.25 per week, so approx £21 saving per month, when you look at it like that then it will only take 6 weeks to pay for itself.

Other benefits are at he is taking smaller mouthfuls, so drops less (and he always drops over his door and then it blows away and is wasted!) so what I put in the net, goes in the horse, not across the yard and I HAVE noticed a difference in my yard sweep up since using it.

I just looked at the link for that netting, and when you bear in mind the minimum purchase quantity you end up having to buy more than you need, then you need rope for the top, and then there's the time spent making it....for me, personally, it still came out as expensive (in time and money) and I'd rather pay that bit extra to have it made up for me (plus if he eats through it and breaks it in a fortnight, I'll have a company to go to for demanding a refund/replacement) 

However, they ARE expensive, but I suspect as the company grows they will be able to offer a more competitive price anyway.

I would like to see a choice of mesh sizes, I actually think my boy's dexterous little mouth could easily cope with the holes being 0.5cm smaller. I plan to buy one for my Draft horse on my next pay day and I suspect it will be harder for him so he'll likely have it alongside a normal net (currently gets two triple netted hay nets per night...six hay nets costs about as much as one of these anyway! Lol)

Thumbs up from me!


----------



## Magicmillbrook (9 December 2011)

Tr0uble said:



			Well I've had mine for a week now and my boy is actually happier for having it so in my mind it's paid for itself fo that fact alone.

My boy has problems, physical amd mental, and he is unable to regulate himself with anything, so I have to find ways to regulate him for him...this DOES do a better job than a triple netted set of normal small holed hay nets and I estimate that I have cut my boys hay consumption down by a third, yet he's having hay going through him for longer...and that's important for him as he has had ulcers in the past (but I can't truly ad lib him because he is fat, ties up on too much food, and has recently been diagnosed as insulin resistant) 

So, a third less hay per week saves me 1.5 bales of hay per week, at £3.50 per bale that's a saving of £5.25 per week, so approx £21 saving per month, when you look at it like that then it will only take 6 weeks to pay for itself.

Other benefits are at he is taking smaller mouthfuls, so drops less (and he always drops over his door and then it blows away and is wasted!) so what I put in the net, goes in the horse, not across the yard and I HAVE noticed a difference in my yard sweep up since using it.

I just looked at the link for that netting, and when you bear in mind the minimum purchase quantity you end up having to buy more than you need, then you need rope for the top, and then there's the time spent making it....for me, personally, it still came out as expensive (in time and money) and I'd rather pay that bit extra to have it made up for me (plus if he eats through it and breaks it in a fortnight, I'll have a company to go to for demanding a refund/replacement) 

However, they ARE expensive, but I suspect as the company grows they will be able to offer a more competitive price anyway.

I would like to see a choice of mesh sizes, I actually think my boy's dexterous little mouth could easily cope with the holes being 0.5cm smaller. I plan to buy one for my Draft horse on my next pay day and I suspect it will be harder for him so he'll likely have it alongside a normal net (currently gets two triple netted hay nets per night...six hay nets costs about as much as one of these anyway! Lol)

Thumbs up from me!
		
Click to expand...

Rope for the top - Whats wrong with orange universal fixer!?


----------



## Tr0uble (9 December 2011)

Nothing wrong with it, I've used it before, but I do find it irritating to use as it doesn't release as well as proper hay net ropes.


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (9 December 2011)

I'm giving Hattie the same amount of hay but with the Trickle Net, she can't suck it out in one foul swoop like she does when I use multiple nets as she knows how to move the holes so they line up and that's with a haylage net!!

There isn't loads of hay and straw left in the Tricklenet, probably half a flake of straw and a few handfuls of hay.

She has been cribbing less too as there is less time that she standing around doing nothing. Usually when I get to the yard in the morning, she is cribbing away but the past few mornings, she has been occupied with getting the last bits of forage out from the net. 

With regards to a cleaner stable, it means she is not walking around her stable bored and trampling all her poo all over the place so I reckon the net has already started to save me money with shavings (I won't need to top up this week) and has helped curb her cribbing.


----------



## TheCurlyPony (9 December 2011)

I currently use one of the large shire nets, are the holes a similar size ?

Thanks


----------



## Tr0uble (9 December 2011)

Holes are about half the size of the shires ones. I had been using the shires ones tripled up (still do for one boy)


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (9 December 2011)

Yes, mine were shires too but the tricklenet are smaller.


----------



## MillionDollar (9 December 2011)

Oh it makes me laugh that so many people do not understand that it is not a normal small holed haynet! I have 2 of them and they are amazing!!!! Will never use anything else now 

The lady who owns the company has been on here a few times and explained the £30 price tag. If you search Trickle Net you can have a read


----------



## MillionDollar (9 December 2011)

thatsmygirl said:



			I think your all bonkers!!! Those who have paid that for one anyway. 
So when you say you have hay left in the morning, it's because the horse has got a bit annoyed trying to get it out??? And given up?? Hence cleaner stable. So why not just give less hay in a small hole net. 
Iv worked it out £240 it would cost me to buy all my crew one. |o|
		
Click to expand...


Err no its because the net makes the horse graze the hay instead of eating mouthfuls, therefore it slows them right down therefore they have hay all night!!! I cannot stand people who leave horses in stables with nothing to eat for hours on end, it is sooooo bad for them. And I for one cannot give my horse ad lib hay from the floor as he'd be the size of a whale. With this net he ALWAYS has hay and stays the right weight........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IzlQvfuzlQ


----------



## texel (9 December 2011)

Fortunatley there are quite a number of hay nets with 25mm holes on the market which are alot cheaper and are good quality.


----------



## Tr0uble (9 December 2011)

Texel, I've never managed to find one with holes as smal as these, do you have a link/brand name I can search?


----------



## Beatrice5 (9 December 2011)

Yes please tell, my three managed to get through an entire large bale of haylage last week thats approx 12 ( ish) bales of hay.........  I always use the shires small haylage nets and give them a net each moorning, noon and night as I can't bear the thought of colic / ulcers etc but they are costing me a fortune and I am mucking out 5 barrels of poo every morning........  

But cannot justify £90 on hay nets OH would kill me


----------



## dominica (9 December 2011)

Beatrice5 said:



			Yes please tell, my three managed to get through an entire large bale of haylage last week thats approx 12 ( ish) bales of hay.........  I always use the shires small haylage nets and give them a net each moorning, noon and night as I can't bear the thought of colic / ulcers etc but they are costing me a fortune and I am mucking out 5 barrels of poo every morning........  

But cannot justify £90 on hay nets OH would kill me 

Click to expand...

I'm totally the same as you and in the same position as you Beatrice5... you took the same words right out of my mouth!!

All you bloomin horse and hound forum members just keep adding to my want / need list of things i need for the horses aaggrrhh!!


----------



## Beatrice5 (9 December 2011)

Ebay have some 25mm hay nets. Prices from £8 to £15. anyone tried these?

One is made from fishing netting by the looks of it and the other is the Elim a net . Comments / pros / cons....?


----------



## SavingGrace (9 December 2011)

I love these ones!   They have pretty small holes in them x
http://www.parellproducts.com/the-elim-a-net  (and a third of the price)


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (9 December 2011)

Those holes on the elimanet look ALOT bigger than the tricklenet!


----------



## SavingGrace (9 December 2011)

They have black lines that go down the way the holes are quite small.


----------



## Boysy (9 December 2011)

Elim-A-Nets are a waste of money, i have them, all snapped within a couple of days and have had to be tied up with string..........


----------



## galaxy (9 December 2011)

Boysy said:



			Elim-A-Nets are a waste of money, i have them, all snapped within a couple of days and have had to be tied up with string..........
		
Click to expand...

Loads of people have been saying that....  I was tempted.

Well in 6 months I have bought 4 £8 ish small holed haynets which madam has destroyed, so as long as it lasts at least 6 months I'll be happy.


----------



## bumblelion (9 December 2011)

One of mine has elimanets, they last him a week, that's over £40 a month! I find they're very flimsily made! Okay if your horse isn't a net trasher though! Getting a trickle net!!


----------



## Dubsie (10 December 2011)

Anyone tried these?

http://www.theponytackshop.co.uk/fo.../wee_pony_haynet_pony_haynet_with_25mm_holest


----------



## AngieandBen (10 December 2011)

My ponies live out, but if they didn't I would have no problems paying £30 for a net for them if it meant they had hay all night long. 

  Save money elsewhere......... like don't buy another rug!!


----------



## MillionDollar (10 December 2011)

Beatrice5 said:



			Ebay have some 25mm hay nets. Prices from £8 to £15. anyone tried these?

One is made from fishing netting by the looks of it and the other is the Elim a net . Comments / pros / cons....?
		
Click to expand...

Elim a nets are rubbish! The holes are huge, and they stretch/break very easily.

None of the 25mm haynets are the same as a Trickle Net........honestly you have to see one and then you'll understand!


----------



## MillionDollar (10 December 2011)

DubSeason To Be Jolly said:



			Anyone tried these?

http://www.theponytackshop.co.uk/fo.../wee_pony_haynet_pony_haynet_with_25mm_holest

Click to expand...

Yes, I bought 4. They are good, but they are tiny (as made for small ponies). So my horse, and 2 of the fattie part liveries have them hanging from a rope, so they are more like a toy. Work really well, but you would need other haynets as like I said they are tiny.

If you look at my You Tube video you'll see it hanging beside my horse.


----------



## lara b (10 December 2011)

MillionDollar said:



			Yes, I bought 4. They are good, but they are tiny (as made for small ponies). So my horse, and 2 of the fattie part liveries have them hanging from a rope, so they are more like a toy. Work really well, but you would need other haynets as like I said they are tiny.

If you look at my You Tube video you'll see it hanging beside my horse.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, would you fit 2 slices (horsehage bag sized slices) of haylage in one do you think?


----------



## touchstone (10 December 2011)

lara b said:



			Hi, would you fit 2 slices (horsehage bag sized slices) of haylage in one do you think? 

Click to expand...

If they are the ones I'm thinking of (IV horse) it says on the website that they hold three sections of hay and are 100cm long, so they should be ample big enough for two horsehage sections - probably best to email the stockist though to check!  I'm considering one myself and need a fairly big one.


----------



## galaxy (10 December 2011)

Well I'm impressed with the service.  I ordered it at 11.45am yesterday and it arrived today!!

Has the smallest holes I have seen a haynet have.  Will see what madam makes of it tomorrow night!


----------



## FairyLights (10 December 2011)

They are great, I can highly recommend them.http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=501769


----------



## SavingGrace (10 December 2011)

Well I spoke too soon... My lovely little grace now has a muzzle sized hole in my elim a net!  Same net Holly for over a year lol x


----------



## piebaldsparkle (10 December 2011)

galaxymisletoe said:



			Well I'm impressed with the service.  I ordered it at 11.45am yesterday and it arrived today!!
		
Click to expand...

So not fair I ordered mine late Thurdays and not arrived yet, which means Madam will have at least another 4 days stuffing her face as working Mon-Weds, so not up the yard to give her her pressie.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (10 December 2011)

Have had a look at the "Elimanet" website and both the pony and cob sizes are out of stock!

Blimmin typical innit!


----------



## MillionDollar (11 December 2011)

Hi, would you fit 2 slices (horsehage bag sized slices) of haylage in one do you think?*

No, they are tiny tiny. Prob only fit half a slice of a small bale in them.


----------



## **Vanner** (11 December 2011)

MillionDollar said:



			With this net he ALWAYS has hay and stays the right weight........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IzlQvfuzlQ

Click to expand...

Do you normally give 3 nets?


----------



## lara b (11 December 2011)

Million dollar, thanks very much for letting me know that, my search will continue!


----------



## galaxy (11 December 2011)

MillionDollar said:



			Hi, would you fit 2 slices (horsehage bag sized slices) of haylage in one do you think?*

No, they are tiny tiny. Prob only fit half a slice of a small bale in them.
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised you say this.  I filled mine this morning for the first time and it stretched huge!!  I mange to get 8 kgs of haylage in (which was over 2 slices) and it is not rammed full at all.

I'd say it is around as big as a standard sized haynet (bigger than the standard shires I had as I had to ram them full to get that much in)

Mine is sooooo stretchy!

ETA just watched your video and mine had stretched at least twice as big as the one hung on the string (you can clearly see the size of that one) with no effort at all.  The intructions also said to fill it with hay and soak it to make it stay big.  Don't think I'll need to though.  Was easy to fill


----------



## Cheiro1 (11 December 2011)

galaxymisletoe said:



			I'm surprised you say this.  I filled mine this morning for the first time and it stretched huge!!  I mange to get 8 kgs of haylage in (which was over 2 slices) and it is not rammed full at all.

I'd say it is around as big as a standard sized haynet (bigger than the standard shires I had as I had to ram them full to get that much in)

Mine is sooooo stretchy!

ETA just watched your video and mine had stretched at least twice as big as the one hung on the string (you can clearly see the size of that one) with no effort at all.  The intructions also said to fill it with hay and soak it to make it stay big.  Don't think I'll need to though.  Was easy to fill
		
Click to expand...

Galaxymistletoe, I think the comment on the net being tiny was aimed at a link further up for a net with similar sized holes designed for tiny ponies, not the tricklenet  

I have ordered a trickle net, my mare wont be impressed


----------



## galaxy (11 December 2011)

Cheiro1 said:



			Galaxymistletoe, I think the comment on the net being tiny was aimed at a link further up for a net with similar sized holes designed for tiny ponies, not the tricklenet  

I have ordered a trickle net, my mare wont be impressed 

Click to expand...

ah, I see  Oops!

I wondered why mine was so stretchy when MD has bought several!!!


----------



## Capriole (11 December 2011)

AngieandBen said:



			My ponies live out, but if they didn't I would have no problems paying £30 for a net for them if it meant they had hay all night long. 

  Save money elsewhere......... like don't buy another rug!! 

Click to expand...

Thats whatIm thinking really, if I needed a net like this I think the £30 would be worth it, whereas youd never catch me spending my money on matchy matchy stuff I dont need for the horses, so its just what you think is value for money


----------



## dominica (11 December 2011)

Oh dear I have just gone and ordered 3 on my credit card that is already over the limit!!! showed hubby this post and this net which should make a HUGE improvement on our stable management / 3 horses, and he was well up for them!!!! prob re gret it when the credit card bill comes in .. let you all know how it goes


----------



## taraco (21 December 2011)

Well I have ordered two to try for a fat section a stallion.... So far so good. Will wait to see what chiropractor says before saying I love them. It does seem to work them hard so will reserve judgement till knowing he is still chiropractic ally sound... But yes, it's certainly slowed him up!


----------



## Cheiro1 (21 December 2011)

Mina has slowed my girl up a lot, although shes pretty good at still getting a fair amount in each mouthful from it!!


----------



## galaxy (21 December 2011)

soooooooooo pleased with mine!  My girl has some left every morning.  She never had a strand of hay left with her double netted very small holed net.

Think she is happier too, very chilled in the morning.  Probably because she has had food ALL night 

Phew!


----------



## china (21 December 2011)

iv just had a look at these and would love to get one for the mare that eats very quickly but they have sold out :-(


----------



## coss (21 December 2011)

i'm trying to encourage my horse to eat more so not for me


----------



## JustMe22 (22 December 2011)

Expensive though, god! 

Will have to consider something like this, we have tried multiple nettings but my horse just bites through them.


----------



## ameeyal (22 December 2011)

Im a tight wad with money, but if they work they are worth it, im going to get one for my mini shetlands, as they dont need a lot of hay, but when i see them standing by the gate with that "we are starving" look i thought it would be a good idea for them.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (22 December 2011)

From previous threads on these nets, its the fact they don't stretch and are apparently very strong.  There are videos on these threads too.  IMO I still don't think it justify's the price, good idea, bit too expensive and I only have one horse, too expensive if you have more than one.  For saving time I usually fill a weeks worth of nets ready so I can just grab one quickly saves time, imagine if I bought 5 £150 without postage

I must say though if my horse was overweight I would consider it but be gutted at paying out that much.  luckily he's not gutsy and has hay left in the morning anyway.  They would also be very good for suffering lamintics when their hay is reduced.


----------



## Hen (22 December 2011)

I'm very impressed: Been using one for a week now with my mare and she's happy fiddling away quietly to get at her hay, which is lasting a good 3 times longer than previously, and there's virtually no wastage on the floor either, so her bedding is really neat.


----------



## missponymad (22 December 2011)

thatsmygirl said:



			How much??? Rather sit and make my own
		
Click to expand...

I don't need one of theses but they look great! And if it saves on bedding I would rather pay£30 than extra money on bedding! So buy spending a lot on a Haynet you save LOADS on bedding! It's great!


----------



## FairyLights (22 December 2011)

Another very happy customer here. I am considering getting a second TrickleNet for my other horse. He isnt  a greedy fatty but half his hay in his rack and half in a TrickleNet would give him more variety so to speak. I have haynets but I dont like to use them as my horses are youngsters and I'm afraid of them getting a hoof caught in a haynet if they start pawing or something.


----------



## dalidaydream (22 December 2011)

NOISYGIRL said:



			For saving time I usually fill a weeks worth of nets ready so I can just grab one quickly saves time, imagine if I bought 5 £150 without postage
		
Click to expand...

I also fill my nets for the week but I then empty them into the trickle net so you only actually need to buy one.

I think I've now solved the problem of my pony lifting the net up and straining his neck muscles by securing it to a second tie-up ring at the bottom.  I've been using it again now for a week and so far so good.

My only other comment would be - if you're already using quadruple small holed nets like I was, this isn't going to slow them down but it will save you a lot of time and effort


----------



## mushroom (22 December 2011)

I'd love one and I suppose if you add up how much it saves in shavings (mine's a messy, trample it everywhere type) it might work out affordable.  Only problem is that I could only afford one and I do like to fill my haynets for the week.

ETA: Dalidaydream, I missed your comment about filling from other haynets - good idea


----------



## IsabelleJ (22 December 2011)

I would love to try one. If anyone has one they don't want, send me a PM.

I have the IV green ones, which are very good and quite sturdy, but very small 

Isabelle


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (30 January 2012)

Um, at the risk of being hugely boring and repetitive ...... have said this before (as others have) and will say it again - whilst I appreciate ALL the work, research, marketing etc that has gone into this product, I am not, and I would guess a lot of other hard-pressed owners are in the same boat, are NOT repeat NOT in a place to spend £30 on a haynet!!!

Sorry, but if you're using this forum to publicise a product (which is what I do suspect is happening here!) then for one thing its not exactly subtle - the other thing is that its not really allowed, but that's not my business (don't worry I shan't be pushing the button; but there are others who will!).

But however good the product is, and yes it will no doubt save me a helluva lot of money in the long run, but I've got two horses and an outlay of £60 just for two "haynets" is way, way too much, and completely out of all sense of proportion IMO.


----------



## Capriole (30 January 2012)

I dont know, people spend wads of money on matching saddlecloths and bandages, which I think is the height of pointless but if its what they want to buy its fair enough.

If I had real need of one of these haynets for a horse Id think it money well spent.

But I do agree, this last post is edging into advertising territory now...


----------



## m1stify (30 January 2012)

I would actually like to buy one but the postage cost I was quoted to ireland was ridiculous £20!! I have gotten a huge delivery from equestrian clearance for £12.


----------



## FairyLights (30 January 2012)

I've had my Tricklenet several weeks now. It is brilliant. I have a large haylage net.bog standard net from a well known equestrian company. I am most disappointed in it. Thin material and much more difficult to tie up due to a large knot and the string not being quite long enough. Waste of £10. When it wears out;which wont be long I think; i'll be having another TrickleNet to replace it;far better value and easier to use.


----------



## Irishbabygirl (30 January 2012)

I really want to get one - but £30 is so expensive on a net!


----------



## Irishdan (30 January 2012)

We got one recently for our two good doers.   They share it at night and their hay lasts them ages.  Great buy IMO


----------



## micramadam (30 January 2012)

Best 30 pounds I've ever spent. In fact I actually bought 3 for my fatties and I'm shortly going to buy another 7! Yes 7! 5 for me as we've added another mouth to the family and I want 4 nets for through the night and 4 for through the day when they can't go out because the fields are too wet. I can them just swap them on a morning and don't have to worry that they are not getting enough to eat. 
The other 2 are for a friend who also thinks they are fantastic.
Buying other small holed nets is false economy because I was having to replace them every 2 months as they just ate their way through them. These are so strong even my bunch of hooligans are foiled. and, .....shock, horror, they even have some hay/haylage left in the morning.


----------



## ISHmad (30 January 2012)

Clever bit of advertising Equimo! I actually worry that these nets give the horse too little to satisfy the stomach acids and if longer term they could cause colic or ulcers?

Would be interested to know what trials were done over what period of time, how many horses were involved etc.


----------



## galaxy (30 January 2012)

Had mine 6 weeks now.  No wear in it at all (she damaged other brands of nets) and there has not been one morning without a bit of hay left in the bottom.

She is also filthy in her stable usually, and this has also noticeably improved, so she is obvisouly entertained for longer.

Absolutely worth the £30.  I WISH it had been cheaper, but then I wish a lot of things were cheaper!!   Absolutely recommend!  Totaly worth every penny.


----------



## galaxy (30 January 2012)

ISHmad said:



			Clever bit of advertising Equimo! I actually worry that these nets give the horse too little to satisfy the stomach acids and if longer term they could cause colic or ulcers?

Would be interested to know what trials were done over what period of time, how many horses were involved etc.
		
Click to expand...

Only if you are actually not giving your horse enough?  My mare gets more that she should get weight wise, but she eats it way too fast in a standard haynet. In a large hole haynet, she can actually get through 6/7kgs of hay in an hour!  So this net slows her down, but she does GET hay, so can't see how she is having too little to satisfy stomach acids?    She is actually now never without hay.  Surely the acid problems come from long periods of time with no access to food and when they are actually not being given enough (weight wise) in the 1st place.


----------



## Capriole (30 January 2012)

galaxy said:



			So this net slows her down, but she does GET hay, so can't see how she is having too little to satisfy stomach acids?    She is actually now never without hay.  Surely the acid problems come from long periods of time with no access to food and when they are actually not being given enough (weight wise) in the 1st place.
		
Click to expand...

that.

Id see a small quantities of hay being eaten steadily over several hours as better for the stomach than larger quantities grabbed from a larger holed net over a couple of hours, and then nothing for the rest of the night, as being better, surely?


----------



## Capriole (30 January 2012)

Equimo said:



Deleted content removed

Click to expand...

thats the bit thats the advertising.


----------



## Tr0uble (30 January 2012)

Echo Galaxy! Horse is 17hh and has a rammed full Trickle net, always plenty left in the morning but he's certainly getting enough....stopped him door kicking in the mornings too.

As for the cost, I was using tripled up shires nets, but they weren't big enough son had to have two lots of tripled up nets....so that's six hay nets to do the same job of the trickle net (only trickle net is easier to fill and does slow him down more, amd doesn't show the wear and tear so quickly) 

At approx £5 per hay net....you do the maths! It isn't any more expensive for me!


----------



## micramadam (30 January 2012)

Equimo - you are my heroine.
For you doubters out there, these haynets are worth the money if only for the peace of mind I get knowing that they always have something to nibble on. I have a horse who is very susceptible to colic and this ensures that she always has something going through her system. 

And NO! Equimo is not paying me to say this or to advertise these nets I'm speaking purely from the experience I've had with these.


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (30 January 2012)

I originally started this thread and have NO AFFILIATION with Tricklenet other than I bought one at the beginning of December and am pleased with it!

I fill it jam packed to the brim with hay (must be about the 8kgs that it holds) and although it's empty by the time I come in the morning (about 8), I know judging from where her poos are piled up in one spot now, that her hay is lasting her most of the night now instead of just 1-2 hours. We can't feed ad lib hay at our yard so this net is the next best thing.

Hattie tears holes easily in her nets and I was forever fixing them with bailing twine but so far, the bailing twine has stayed wrapped up in the feed room!


----------



## maybedaisy (5 April 2012)

Just this minute ordered one. I bought 3 new shires nets to double net and it worked for a few days but the holes are already stretched.

£30 is a lot but I also have Haybars which were a lot more expensive. While I would prefer not to feed from a net ( why I bought the hay bars ) Daisy is such a pig that its the only option.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 April 2012)

Have been using my trickle net since December and last week noticed my mares front teeth were showing excessive wear.  She doesn't crib bite or anything and has always had really good and even wear when check by the dentist (every 6 months or so in the 12yrs I have had her).  The trickle net is the only thing that has changed (management wise), so has that resulted in the increased wear to her front teeth or is it something else?  Anyone else who has been using these nets a while notice this??


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (6 April 2012)

I've had my net since December but haven't noticed anything. My TB cribs though but even then, the vet has never remarked about excessive wear on her teeth either. She does flap her lips more trying to get the hay out and doesn't actually bite the net.


----------



## BlackVelvet (6 April 2012)

I LOVE these nets!! They have made such a difference, my horses hay lasts him so much longer so now hes not stood hungry most of the night. YES they are expensive, but after paying 5k in vets bill for lami last year its a saving and a small price to pay!!!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 April 2012)

sidesaddlegirl said:



			I've had my net since December but haven't noticed anything. My TB cribs though but even then, the vet has never remarked about excessive wear on her teeth either. She does flap her lips more trying to get the hay out and doesn't actually bite the net.
		
Click to expand...

I really hope it is not the net causing this increased wear.  Have you looked at your TB's teeth yourself?  This wear has happened between 6 monthly dentist visits where she only ever needs a minimal routine float as wear always very evenly.  The tricklenet is the only change I have made and whilst I love it as her hay is lasting longer, and was considering buying a 2nd, I am now concerned incase it is the cause............  I used to feed from a trug at ground level and before that from a haybar (till she broke it by scratching on it).


----------



## Persephone (6 April 2012)

Is there wear showing on the net itself? You would think teeth would be harder than the net.

I have to say that I looked at them but didn't buy one but I could  imagine my filly getting sore lips!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 April 2012)

Persephone said:



			Is there wear showing on the net itself? You would think teeth would be harder than the net.
		
Click to expand...

Nope only wear on the rope that ties it up.  I'll get a pic if I can it is only her front 2 top teeth, that have suddenly shown increased/excessive wear and as this is the only change I have made I am naturally concerned.  I love the net, but not if it is going to cause issues further down the line.


----------



## L&M (6 April 2012)

I think they are a good idea in principle and could eliminate the 'ad lib' culture that I am convinced is contributing to equine obesity....trickle feeding is a far more natural way of feeding.

However I would be concerned over any long term back and neck problems they may cause as pulling continously at small tufts of forage surely can't be good for them?

Mine have a weighed amount, calculated by their condition and work load. This is fed from the floor and although I am sure they eat it too quickly, and may well be left for a few hours with no forage, doesn't seem to do them any harm!


----------



## dalidaydream (7 April 2012)

BlackVelvet said:



			I LOVE these nets!! They have made such a difference, my horses hay lasts him so much longer so now hes not stood hungry most of the night. YES they are expensive, but after paying 5k in vets bill for lami last year its a saving and a small price to pay!!!
		
Click to expand...

I disagree, I've now paid out a fortune on physio treatment for my pony's neck after he pulled his neck muscles (as explained in another post) and he's still not right.

Mind you they have done me a favour as after years of double, triple and even quadruple netting I've now found my pony eats his hay slower off the floor.  He is much more relaxed and not grabbing huge mouth fulls (yes he even did this with the trickle net).  Maybe because it looks so much more when you shake the hay out onto the floor it's the full plate syndrome   It's true his hay doesn't last all night but he seems to be happy that way and frankly who am I to force him to do things my way?

I do believe these nets slow down less greedy horses but surely that misses the point.  The truly greedy ones like mine are very likely to hurt themselves trying to get at the hay as my pony is sadly proof of.


----------



## dalidaydream (7 April 2012)

Sidney said:



			I think they are a good idea in principle and could eliminate the 'ad lib' culture that I am convinced is contributing to equine obesity....trickle feeding is a far more natural way of feeding.

However I would be concerned over any long term back and neck problems they may cause as pulling continously at small tufts of forage surely can't be good for them?

Mine have a weighed amount, calculated by their condition and work load. This is fed from the floor and although I am sure they eat it too quickly, and may well be left for a few hours with no forage, doesn't seem to do them any harm!
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more


----------

